# Just made up & only wants sex in middle of the night..



## JH2 (Aug 26, 2011)

My husband and I had decided to get a divorce we married young & still are we used to constantly fight. After a week we decided to try to make everything work.. He used to be so affectionate I almost found it annoying before.. Which was one of the things I realized I missed so much.. Now he wont kiss me bye say he loves me or show me any affection during the day.. But I supose its only day 2 of being on good terms.. On night 1 he was extra affectionate to be able to have sex twice in the middle of the night & then tried again last night.. But realized it wasnt going to happen. Afterwards both nights he rolls over to the edge of the bed & passes out.. Does this "mean" anything? I dont understand the distance issue and he wont talk about anything.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You guys just need more time to heal


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> You guys just need more time to heal


:iagree:

Two days isn't long enough to expect a permanent change, or heal the damage that may have gone on before. It just takes time, which is hard because it's so easy to get impatient. 

Are you two doing anything else to help repair your marriage - going to counseling together, reading together, doing more things together during the day, talking and communicating more?

God Bless.


----------



## JH2 (Aug 26, 2011)

We have two small children so we spend the evenings together is just about all we do for a couple hours before bed. But i agree its really hard to not be impatient and want things easy again. Thanks  definitely going to start taking it easy & give him a break.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I actually don't mind the healing period too much, like now. The missus gets cute and jelly-like, well, especially compared to when she wears her "Darth Wifey helmet" at least


----------

